# Pricing On Sno-Way MT plow



## VTdakota (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi again, another question about a sno-way. I know some people do not like sno-way's but I can get the best deals on them, so that is my main factor being an 18 year old with no money. But my question is what is the price for a Sno-Way Predator MT 6'8" plow? Thanks.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I can't help you with an MT but I paid $3600 for the ST 6'8" installed. At least that gives you a reference point.

Derek


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey bud did some research for you, in the fall I was thinking of buying one so I had all the info, the MT80 at 

$3,417 for the steel installed
$3,477 for the polycarbonate installed

this is with the down pressure and NON wireless remote

I think I will just lose the wireless one  

Welcome to plow site, any other questions post'em up


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Buddy I was in the same spot that you were in 3 months ago. I have a 1999 V6 Dakota that I wanted to put a plow on. Basically the Sno-Way seemed like the best choice for me. As I was getting ready for install (all ready had a date). I was going to get my truck ready for some snow, you know put an trans cooler and things on it. When my Cousin (my mechanic) tolled me plowing commercially with this Dakota was going to kill it, the trans will die and the front end wont take the hits. I was pumped " Not my Dakota  " I really wanted to plow and thats all I had. So I started looking for a other starter truck. I scored HUGE! Driving down my road I saw a truck for sale. it was a 1993 Dodge 150 (Short Bed) 4X4 with a Meyer 7.5 blade and a Western tail gate spreader for $3800.00 (this truck was perfect everything work great). I put money down on the spot and the title was mine with in 4 hours. My point is look around you will find A nice used older truck that will take the plowing abuse allot better. Plowing is VERY hard on your front end ( I had no idea till the first night I went out), and looking back my Dakota never would have last maybe a year. I loot of people would disagree with me but I would spend some time and look around you will fin a nice older truck. If you are not good with trucks have a mechanic look over the truck you want to buy before you do, this will ensure you are not buying a truck with busted U joints and a slipping trans. 

Just my .2, good luck.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Do any of you think that his 1997 Dodge Dakota will work well for plowing?  

Just want to have a second opinion; don't want to push him in the wrong direction.

PS. Sno-Way plows have a 5 year warranty purplebou


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

Depending on how much and how often and how hard the truck will be used, it should be ok. I think I read that it has a V6, right? Heck, my Ranger handles it just fine.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Grassbusters said:


> Do any of you think that his 1997 Dodge Dakota will work well for plowing?


Absolutely.
They would not have plow mounts for it if it could not plow. It *must* be set up right and it may mean spending a little extra money. You need an auxilliary transmission cooler. You will want to add some timbren load boosters (do a search on this site or on the internet) to the front to reduce front end sag when the plow is on. You may need a bigger alternator and a strong battery is a must. You will want to service the transmission often change the fluid once a season. Follow the "severe duty" maintainance schedule in your owners manuel. Change the axle, differential and transfer case fluids as well if it has not been done for a while. The Dakota, like any plow vehicle, must be maintained very well. Good tires are a must. Do not beat up the truck during normal driving, this applies double to plowing. Go easy, come to a full stop and wait a second before you even think about shifting from Drive to Reverse. Only drive around with the plow on when it is necessary, plows these days are very easy to mount/dismount, if its not being used take it off to reduce stress on the front end. I would not plow commercially with it but it would be a great residential truck if set up right. Plow with the storm, you can push alot of snow with any 4X4 truck but generally keep it under 12". Any 4X4 pick up truck will plow, provided that it is in good working order and is maintained regularly and driven carefully and you know its limitations.

Oh yea, on the price issue, plow prices vary so much from place to place so its hard to estimate accurately. I would guess that it would be about $3,200 installed.
Good Luck :waving:


----------



## Mrplowguy (Dec 25, 2003)

Last year I paid $3675 installed for a 7'6" MT90 with the wireless remote, foil, scraping blade. All sno-ways have down pressure.


----------



## grotecguy (Feb 8, 2004)

I have a used 6'8" Snoway. You will have to come up with the truckside mount and all wiring and controls. I have the blade A-frame and powerpack. I'm planning on cutting it up to make a rear mounted blade, but if someone could use it as is I will sell it.

Should be the hot ticket for a Dakota.

Let me know if interested,
Mark K


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

VTdakota said:


> Hi again, another question about a sno-way. I know some people do not like sno-way's but I can get the best deals on them, so that is my main factor being an 18 year old with no money. But my question is what is the price for a Sno-Way Predator MT 6'8" plow? Thanks.


I have a mt90 for sale. 7.5' blade,snow foil, scraping blade, wireless remote. new last season. pm me or call me if interested. I only used it 3 times this season then traded in my avalanche. I will get pics if wanted. PM me or call me if interested. What part of VT you in?


----------



## VTdakota (Jan 17, 2005)

I live in Colchester, but currently I am going to school at University of Maine. Where abouts in VT do you live. I dont believe that my V6 would be able to handle the MT90 but thanks for the offer.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

I live on the seacoast of NH. But I have a friend goes up to VT like once a month and could deliver it. If your looking at the MT80 the MT90 is only like 15lbs heavier.


----------



## ExplorerPlow (Dec 12, 2004)

This year i bought the ST90, wired remote, and deflector and light tower. Cost me 3500 uninstalled. Couldnt be happier with it but the one beef i have is that the Cutting blade is starting to U on the ends and this is only the 3rd time its been used. Anyone got any ideas.


----------



## Ken1zk (Dec 19, 2004)

A buddy of mine runs a snoway on an 02 Dakota. That truck plows just fine, in fact I liked the snoway and this season had one installed on my 95 Nissan. Cost 3,600 with all the toys!


----------



## LandMatters (Dec 19, 2004)

*price.....*

geez.... I need to move out of Maryland. Price for a Sno-way plow for my 99 dakota was over $5000. Got my Blizzard 7'2" plow for $3800. Probably paid more for that than in your areas.

Anyway, I really like the Blizzard setup much more than my Western Pro mount on my 2004 F-350. Took me 1 minute to mount my Blizzard plow. Took 15 minutes to mount the Western, which needed some wrestling.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

Heres one you might want to check out
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7953736824&category=63688&sspagename=WDVW


----------



## pdionne (Jan 21, 2007)

*MT 90 for 2001 or 2002 f250*

I'm looking for a Sno-Way plow for my 2001 f250. Does anyone have one for sale? I live in southern Maine so the closer the better.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## GB Bronco (Jul 7, 2008)

*sno-way*

Thumbs Upif any on is still looking for snoway product new or used i know G B Mechanical truck Center in Vermont Has Lot Check out there web site


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

that's a five year old post, hope he found one by now


----------

